# Thoughts on cleaning old wood floors



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Help!! We have 50+ year old solid wood floors. They are in desperate need of refinishing but can't do it any time soon. They look worn and dull. What can I do, even if it's a regular job as far as frequency, to give them a little boost. Thanks.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I would start by cleaning with Murphy's Oil Soap and water. Remember that wet wood warps. So don't use a soggy mop and turn on a fan, dry as you go, whatever works for you. Then, depending on what the original finish is, and just how bad off it is: hemp oil, Old English, or possibly Restor-A-Finish (stinks like nail polish remover, and I'm not sure how it would hold up to foot traffic)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I cleaned the ones we use to have with the Murphy's oil soap then simply used baby oil on them. Our old house was 100yrs old, and I think some of the wood floors had been there that long! I'm not sure if that is how you are suppose to do it, but it's what I did. I used about one bottle of cheap baby oil on each room. I would squirt it onto an old rag then just rub it in a little area at a time.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure baby oil is just perfumed mineral oil. I use mineral oil on all my cutting boards. Why not use it on a floor? Wood loves oil.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. This gives me somewhere to start.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Howard's Feed-N-Wax is a better option than mineral oil. It also has bees wax in it, so it will stand up longer. All of our furniture is solid wood and I've been using it for a long time. Great stuff.

When we moved out of the house we were renting this past year I used a bottle of it on the oak floors in there and they turned out beautiful.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Old dogtrot farmhouse here, late 19th century. When we refurbed it I wanted to keep the original floors in the living room and bedroom (the two original cells of the dogtrot, original floors). I cleaned them super good with the shop vac then mopped them twice with Murphs Oil soap, then clear water mopped them a couple of times to make sure I got them as clean as possible. The I heated up boiled linseed oil (it spreads better and soaks in better when warm) and sponge mopped it on the floors really, really well. Looks pretty darn good for 100 year old pine floor boards!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

We had to tear out the rug on mom's staircase - it was very worn & I feared she may trip. Underneath was the wood floor that's about 100 yrs old and had been covered for probably 50 years. It was very dull. I washed/scrubbed it all down with a mixture of ---- N Span and an old t-shirt. It looked pretty good after just doing this - I did have to change the water/solution a few times as it became dirty quickly. (edit - apparently part of the soap's name isn't acceptable but it's the one that comes in the orange bottle)

Then, I applied Hope's Floor Revive from Amazon. Honestly, it made the scratches less apparent but didn't provide a high-gloss shine. Granted, I only did one application so another may have made them pop. I will add though that when all was said and done, the stairs weren't slick which was one of my major concerns with applying a restorer-type of product. 

I'd probably just start with the ---- N Span and judge from there.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Johnson's paste wax.

I grew up in an old house in New Jersey which has wood floors. My parents had a guy come in once a month to wax and polish all of the floors in the house. He had his own machine, a buffer, maybe? that he brought with him, but you can rent one from a tool rental shop.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

when you do finish the floors&#8230; We used Waterlox after sanding the floors in our 62 year old house. Three coats. looks great.


----------



## krissy1008 (Jun 20, 2015)

Used to be a professional house cleaner - I don't recommend using murphys oil unless you are not going to ever use any other product on your floors some products will leave a white film on the floors depending on what all products have been used on them. I recommend washing them in vinegar and water to get rid of any previous chemical residue and then Bona floor cleaner and bona floor polish. We are currently renting an older house and I did this upon moving in and they are absolutely beautiful now.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Krissy. I will try this.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

When I fixed up my parent-in-laws house, they hadn't waxed the floors in 30 years. I used the Bona floor cleaner and floor polish too. They were lovely and I didn't have to hire a professional. 

Make sure you let them dry entirely before walking on them.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Our floors aren't very old (about 13 years) but they weren't put in by us and I don't have any idea how to care for them. 
They appear to be a high gloss oak with polyurethane on them but after being abused for 10+ years, they have gouges in them and some dark spots. I am unsure if I should do anything for them or just wash them. 
Any hints would be helpful.:ashamed:


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a first coat before finishing wood that I use that should be good while not making refinishing a chore. I mix 3 parts Danish oil and 1 part polyurethane and rub it in. Can be brushed or rolled on, let sit and then wiped off. Seals the wood but doesn't produce a shell/surface.


----------

